# CRUISING BUDGET



## TOMWILLOW (Jan 11, 2001)

My husband and I have been sailing the Great Lakes for years and are planning to cruise the Caribbean in 3 years. We expect to be gone from home for 5 years plus... We own our house and our boat. Now the question--- how much money do you need in the bank and how much does it cost yearly to cruise? (he''s 55 I''m 45 and we don''t want to work again, just sail). If anyone can comment on the economics of freedom I''d love to hear from you! Tom & Willow


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Tom & Willow,
SailNet recently ran an article by Paul and Sheryl Shard on cruising budgets. Check the last 25 feature articles on the front page or try this link:
http://www.sailnet.com/collections/articles/index.cfm?articleid=shardp0011

There are several other cruising budget articles linked at the bottom of this one.

Best Regards
Kathy
MS Sojourner


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Tom
I just resting after being out for 22 months and sailing over 3000 miles. I would be happy to expand on-2-one. 
Mike 
''[email protected]'' landbased PC


----------

